# Dynamo lights on qnt



## jeffoi (30 Jul 2020)

Hi, all. 

I have an ice QNT circa 2007. 

I've always used dynamo hub and lights in my past bikes and was wondering if it's possible to do the same on my QNT. 

I have drum brakes on the front, and would like to keep them, really. 

Searching the net tells me that there are no rear hub dynamos, but there are a couple of dynamos which might suit for a front wheel. 

There's a sturmy archer drum brake hub dynamo and a son one which takes a disc brake. 

My questions are:
Does anyone run dynamo lights on their trike? 
Will a hub dynamo on one front wheel make the trike pull to one side? 
Is there actually a system that will work so that's I can mave a dynamo on each front wheel or is there a rear wheel option I have missed (I have a disc parking brake on the rear wheel)? 

Thanks in advance 

Katy


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Jul 2020)

https://nabendynamo.de/en/products/hub-dynamos/for-trikes/

You will have to ask SON how it all works with brakes etc.


----------



## flake99please (30 Jul 2020)

I use a SON dynamo on my trike. It’s a disc brake model though. No issues with dragging to one side. Not sure why you would want a double dynamo set up unless you were doing some pretty serious touring and needed an exceptional recharging on the go system.


----------



## jeffoi (30 Jul 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> https://nabendynamo.de/en/products/hub-dynamos/for-trikes/
> 
> You will have to ask SON how it all works with brakes etc.


Yep I found this, thanks. That's for disc brakes, though, rather than drum I think

Double dynamo hubs would just be to alleviate any pull created by the dynamo - I'd likely use the second to charge my phone or something


----------



## si_c (31 Jul 2020)

Not sure about hub braked dynamo options but the power draw on a dynamo is very light, even with lights on you are unlikely to notice a dynamo on one side but not the other.

The other option of course is two dynamos and twin headlights


----------



## Always Cross (31 Jul 2020)

I've got that Sturmey Archer dynamo hub. Set up with front light, rear light and Sinwave charger piggy backed onto the front light. The only problem is i'm so slow on the trike the sine wave doesn't charge a lot. So unless you are quick on your trike I wouldn't bother with a charging system. The lights work well nice to have a fit and forget system.


----------



## jeffoi (1 Aug 2020)

Always Cross said:


> I've got that Sturmey Archer dynamo hub. Set up with front light, rear light and Sinwave charger piggy backed onto the front light. The only problem is i'm so slow on the trike the sine wave doesn't charge a lot. So unless you are quick on your trike I wouldn't bother with a charging system. The lights work well nice to have a fit and forget system.



Which side have you got the hub on, can I ask? And does it take a stub-axle?


----------



## Always Cross (1 Aug 2020)

Its on the right side when I’m sat in it. It has an axle that doesn’t go all the way through.


----------



## Bad Machine (1 Aug 2020)

Paging @Nigelnightmare ......

IIRC, he's already kitted out his ICE trikes: one with an SA front dynohub, and the other with some weird rear wheel contraption.............


----------



## jeffoi (2 Aug 2020)

Always Cross said:


> Its on the right side when I’m sat in it. It has an axle that doesn’t go all the way through.


 Thanks


----------



## Nigelnightmare (4 Aug 2020)

Hi,
Yes I've fitted a Sturmey Archer 70mm XSDD dynamo hub to my Qnt on the 'right hand' side.

*You NEED the longer axle version.*

I had to modify the kingpin by cutting the axle tube shorter on the inside, but even then I had to modify the hub to make the wire come out of the end instead of the side and use different nuts and an anti twist lock washer that I made from a S/A 3speed hub lock washer using a dremel to round off one of the flats & open it up a little bigger for the larger axle diameter.

With the longer axle version you don't have to do any of this. 

If you contact ICE you can buy one with the 19mm longer axle in either 70mm or 90mm, they have both.
You can either have them build you a complete wheel or buy the hub and swop it over yourself.

Sturmey Archer =Around £200 for the complete wheel from ICE. 
The hub is roughly £114(70mm)- £134 (90mm) plus VAT & Post That was in September 2018 when I got a quote for my other trike (Vortex 2011).
For comparison the SON was £431.34 for the complete wheel from ICE.

HTH & good luck


----------



## Nigelnightmare (4 Aug 2020)

*Weird rear wheel contraption!*
If you want to run a rear dynamo on your Qnt you can.
BUT only if your rear wheel doesn't have a disc brake hub fitted.
SUNUP ECO do a spoke drive rear dynamo.
For more info/ Details go to.
www.sunupeco.com
I've got the sunup maxidyn on my Trice XL and it works great. It's the higher powered one and it charges my phone with the lights on from around 7mph.
It does make getting the rear wheel out a little more of a pfaff but it's not too bad.


----------



## jeffoi (5 Aug 2020)

Thanks Nigelnightmare. I do have a rear disc parking brake, which I would be sorry to lose. 

I will drop ICE an email.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (5 Aug 2020)

I phone them on 01326 378848.
They're very friendly & helpful and will be able to advise you of any potential problems you might encounter.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (5 Aug 2020)

jeffoi said:


> Will a hub dynamo on one front wheel make the trike pull to one side?


In my experience and in ICE's NO it doesn't.
Just like you don't notice the drag that the dynamo adds, it can be measured, but in normal use you don't notice it.

HTH


----------



## jeffoi (5 Aug 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> I phone them on 01326 378848.
> They're very friendly & helpful and will be able to advise you of any potential problems you might encounter.



I've emailed. And had an email back. I'm much more of an email person! 

ICE have stock of the correct hub, so hopefully I'll have me powered lights by the time the evenings get dark!


----------



## Nigelnightmare (12 Aug 2020)

Great.
Have fun.


----------



## Notafettler (23 Nov 2020)

A posibility 
http://www.velogical-engineering.com/velogical-ordering---b2c-b2b


----------

